# Great Gray Owl (life bird)



## MSnowy (Mar 5, 2017)

First ever Great Gray Owl. Great Gray Owls are very rare to see in New England. These where taken today in New Hampshire.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow, amazing. #4 is super.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice set.That is one gorgeous bird.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 5, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow, amazing. #4 is super.



Thanks


----------



## Destin (Mar 5, 2017)

Lovely shots! Nice work!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 5, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice set.That is one gorgeous bird.



 Thanks. They are really cool looking.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 5, 2017)

Destin said:


> Lovely shots! Nice work!



Thanks


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 5, 2017)

Great set would love to see one it would be a lifer for me but they dont seem to be very common owls near me


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 5, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set would love to see one it would be a lifer for me but they dont seem to be very common owls near me



 Thanks Jr.  This is the furthest south most people have ever seen one from what I've been told. It was a 3 hour trip north for me.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 5, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Great set would love to see one it would be a lifer for me but they dont seem to be very common owls near me
> ...


Ok me and my dad would most likely do that to find a great grey owl


----------



## Demidog (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice shots. Love the colors in the first two and nice timing on the fourth.


----------



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

These are excellent! Great work.


----------



## baturn (Mar 6, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 6, 2017)

Great Set!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2017)

Demidog said:


> Nice shots. Love the colors in the first two and nice timing on the fourth.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2017)

goooner said:


> These are excellent! Great work.





baturn said:


> Great set!





Coull3d said:


> Great Set!



Thanks


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow! Incredible work! Much respect.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Mar 6, 2017)

Great shots! Send one over to CT. My goal is to photograph at least one owl by 2018. That would be a nice one


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Wow! Incredible work! Much respect.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Great shots! Send one over to CT. My goal is to photograph at least one owl by 2018. That would be a nice one



 Thanks.  Head up to NH only a 5 Hour or so ride


----------



## JonA_CT (Mar 6, 2017)

The light on the last one is truly beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrentC (Mar 6, 2017)

Fantastic set!


----------



## itsjustbreality (Mar 6, 2017)

These are great... Number 4 is AMAZING. I'd frame it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> The light on the last one is truly beautiful. Thanks for sharing.





BrentC said:


> Fantastic set!





itsjustbreality said:


> These are great... Number 4 is AMAZING. I'd frame it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 6, 2017)

Excellent Set!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent Set!



Thanks


----------

